# 2010 Las Vegas Reptile Expo Photos!



## Josh (Oct 23, 2010)

Tyler Stewart's TortoiseSupply.com Petting Zoo





We got to "hang" with some celebrities





A view of the great venue the expo was held in and all the booths.





The Tortoise Forum booth





TortoiseSupply.com booth





My tattoo idea for the next Las Vegas Reptile Expo! 





Uh oh - we came home with a stowaway!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 23, 2010)

What a GRAND set-up! Thanks for the pics Josh! Hey Tyler...did you sell your albinos here? Or do you still have 'em?


----------



## TylerStewart (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, Josh! The expo was a fun project for us, and we are planning a May and October show here for 2011 with some new ideas, small changes and a bigger budget. I also added a bunch of photos to our facebook group for the Las Vegas Reptile Expo if anyone wants to see more. 

The albinos sold this past week, and got to their destination in good shape. Fingers crossed for next year!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 23, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> The albinos sold this past week, and got to their destination in good shape. Fingers crossed for next year!



OUTSTANDING! Congrats!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 24, 2010)

the albino sulcatas? glad to hear it, I hope the people who got them enjoy them.


----------



## Isa (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics Josh, You guys had a nice booth! Congrats on the little one


----------



## goReptiles (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the tattoo idea. 

Looks like you guys had fun


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2010)

goReptiles said:


> I like the tattoo idea.



Thanks! I'm glad _someone_ liked it!


----------



## pebblelu (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice pictures. I got a couple when I was there. I took one of a iguana top of tylers sulcata.


----------



## Floof (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing! Fantastic little "stowaway," too. Loving the wonky tail pattern!


----------

